# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Happy Birthday Colin Manson

## Moira

Many happy returns Colin, hope you had a  great day.

All Best

Moira
x

----------


## Kenn

Best wishes from us too

----------


## sassylass

Happy belated birthday, I hope it was special.

----------

